# Post your favorite GIFs...



## MACGoddess (Nov 5, 2005)

Here are some of mine...


----------



## MACGoddess (Nov 5, 2005)

Here are a couple more...


----------



## greeneyedangel (Nov 5, 2005)

For some reason the treadmill one made me laugh. That musta hurt *lol*


----------



## MACGoddess (Nov 6, 2005)

lol, i love that one... But the freakiest one is of Paris Hilton! I didn't realize she actually has the EXACT same facial expression in ALL pictures taken of her!!


----------



## greeneyedangel (Nov 6, 2005)

Actually I just really took a closer look at that GIF and ya that is kinda weird. I watched a biography on her last night, it was pretty good!


----------



## Laura (Nov 6, 2005)

I never clicked on the pics and was like "is a GIF just a pic?"!! LOL. I didnt realise all those images moved. That Paris Hilton one is crazy! I saw that frog one before, so cute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MACGoddess (Nov 6, 2005)

lol, yeah sorry! I should have stated that somewhere... I wonder how many people just entered the thread and thought, "Those aren't GIF's" then left!!

So everyone, in order to see the moving funniness of the GIF files, you HAVE TO CLICK on the pics to open them... :icon_wink


----------



## Marisol (Nov 6, 2005)




----------



## MACGoddess (Nov 6, 2005)

LMAO! Those are awesome Marisol!! I especially love the Barney lookin' purple dinosaur!


----------



## Marisol (Nov 6, 2005)

Found more...


----------



## Geek (Nov 6, 2005)

Here is my submissions


----------



## BeneBaby (Nov 6, 2005)

I like this one!!


----------



## MACGoddess (Nov 6, 2005)

LMAO! Guys those are really good!! I love GIFs!


----------



## Leony (Nov 6, 2005)

LOL, those are funny haha.


----------



## **Jen** (Nov 6, 2005)

haaaaaaaaa, "Love Actually" was one of my favorite movies!!! Good one Marisol!!!!


----------



## **Jen** (Nov 6, 2005)

Is that scarface? I just watched that last night....that's the best part of the whole movie!!!!!:clap


----------



## MACGoddess (Nov 6, 2005)

YES!! Great one Jen!! I love that movie... :icon_love:icon_love:icon_love


----------



## **Jen** (Nov 7, 2005)




----------



## Marisol (Nov 7, 2005)

I love it too! Here is another one then for your viewing pleasure...






Here is some of my faves from Sex and the City


----------



## **Jen** (Nov 7, 2005)

Love that one too Marisol!!!! That guy was HOT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marisol (Nov 7, 2005)

hell yeah he is.... yummy!


----------



## **Jen** (Nov 7, 2005)

OMG, which guy was he in "IN HER SHOES" I just saw that movie...?


----------



## MACGoddess (Nov 7, 2005)

Those are great guys!

Keep searching! I like this post!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 7, 2005)

Here's some I had in my computer...


----------



## Marisol (Nov 7, 2005)

I luv the Napoleon Dynomite ones... lol


----------



## lilla (Nov 7, 2005)

Leila, I can't remember the movie's name where those 3 guys are in the car...


----------



## Marisol (Nov 7, 2005)

That was actually a skit from Saturday Night Live. However, Chris Kattan and Will Ferrell made a movie called Night at the Roxburry. You may be thinking of that movie... it came about because of this skit.


----------



## karrieann (Nov 7, 2005)

Oh my gosh! too effing funny you guys!!! I love the Kermit one. And the one of Paris is... creepy!


----------



## lilla (Nov 7, 2005)

:icon_smil Right on Marisol!! I was thinking of that... thanks.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 7, 2005)

LMAO! Tony, I love your fart and poop ones!

Here's some more...


























*Boom shaka laka...*






*The End!*


----------



## MACGoddess (Nov 7, 2005)

LMAO! Lisa I KNEW you would have some AMAZING ones!! lol, this post was totally created with you in mind!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 7, 2005)

Hehe, thank you! I luv your SNL one! That was always one of my favorite skits.

I have another one I wanted to post but it's a bit ris-kay! :icon_surp


----------



## MACGoddess (Nov 7, 2005)

lol post it in the sex forum under the thread of the robbie williams pic that I put up...


----------



## Laura (Nov 7, 2005)

AAAAHHHH how funny is that! LOVE it


----------



## NYAngel98 (Nov 7, 2005)

LMAO! Those are good!! That Britney one is disturbing! lol :icon_eek:


----------



## katrosier (Nov 7, 2005)

The Kitty is too cute and the B1 is ...lol


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 7, 2005)

I started an x rated gifs thread.

Laura, i'm glad you like my "potty mouth."  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Janelle, great gifs! :icon_lol:


----------



## karrieann (Nov 7, 2005)

Potty Mouth and Dancing Stick Man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ROFL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Love it. Gotta go check out the naughty ones now...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Amethyst (Nov 7, 2005)

Where do you find all these things!! LMAO !


----------



## girl_geek (Nov 7, 2005)

NOOOOOO! Not B1! I have B1 and B2 plush toys because I thought they and their theme song were so cute -- now I will never be able to look at them the same way again!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 17, 2005)

And even better...






:icon_eek: :icon_chee


----------



## MACGoddess (Nov 17, 2005)

LMAO!! Lisa that is great!


----------



## Liz (Nov 17, 2005)

what is that green thing???


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 17, 2005)

His name is Bunchies. :icon_bigg I think he's supposed to be a green Llama but he looks more like something else to me.


----------



## Liz (Nov 17, 2005)

a llama...???? LOL


----------



## MACGoddess (Nov 17, 2005)

I think I know what you are thinking of Lisa... lol, but isn't it very bad if the thing we are thinking of is GREEN?! :icon_eek:


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 17, 2005)

Haha! Maybe we aren't thinking of the same thing then. I'll just say it. Bunchies reminds me of a green dildo.


----------



## moonlightmysts (Nov 18, 2005)

lol these are too funny!


----------



## MACGoddess (Nov 18, 2005)

LMAO! I wasn't thinking EXACTLY that, but it does a similar job... But WTG in saying it right out like that!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Apr 11, 2006)

This is for Tony because he's a Jedi Knight...






...I think we might need this addition to our smilies.


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 11, 2006)

LOL!

this thread was funny.


----------



## LVA (Apr 11, 2006)

thx for this thread LeiLa ... i don't have any GiFs so submitt ... but i'm lovin every1's so far .. .so keep 'em comin


----------



## Leza1121 (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi Tony, :wavey:

That pic with the grill is pretty scary :scared: .


----------



## eightthirty (Apr 11, 2006)

http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a337/eightthirty/Animated%20Graphics/camdiaz.gif

http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a337/eightthirty/Animated%20Graphics/smashingmirror.gif

http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a337/eightthirty/Animated%20Graphics/toon-snail.gif


----------



## Little_Lisa (Apr 11, 2006)

LOL Those are FAB, Mel!

Here's some more...














































And ofcourse, this one...


----------



## eightthirty (May 3, 2006)

Lisa! Those are too [email protected] funny!!


----------



## eightthirty (May 14, 2006)

I found another one!


----------



## SexxyKitten (May 14, 2006)

hahahahah...i hate pigeons, that thing is going to give me nightmares :lol:


----------



## goddess13 (May 14, 2006)

I love the pigeon one! :laughno:


----------



## MACGoddess (May 15, 2006)

ROFL LMAO!! Is that from that British show Trigger Happy Television? I LOVE that show!


----------



## vanilla_sky (May 15, 2006)

I dont have many, but here are my two favorites  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen (May 15, 2006)

so funny:satisfied:


----------



## blackmettalic (May 15, 2006)

You guys are hilarious, I haven't seen a lot of these! :laughing:


----------



## lavender (May 15, 2006)

My husband's favorite:


----------



## Mina (May 15, 2006)

OUCH!! that's hurt! lol am so sorry!

hahahahahahaha

hahahaha...omg so hillarious...i would of run away from it..:inlove: love it..

LOLzzzzzzzzz ur way to funny...


----------



## blackmettalic (May 15, 2006)

Is Kramer ever NOT funny?! :laughing:


----------



## jennycateyez (May 15, 2006)

lmao... you guys are to funny.. im loving this thread!


----------



## jayleelah (May 15, 2006)

some of my favourites


----------



## Fairy_Princess (May 16, 2006)




----------



## peekaboo (May 17, 2006)

View attachment 19749


View attachment 19750
(click on me for full effect)

View attachment 19751


----------



## eightthirty (May 17, 2006)

Those are awesome!!


----------



## goddess13 (May 18, 2006)

Is the girl in the second one Rachael Leigh Cook?


----------



## canelita (May 18, 2006)

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gallery/files/7/8/5/4/7854-wtc.gif

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gallery/files/7/8/5/4/7854-windowsshit.gif


----------



## foxyqt (May 18, 2006)

LoL they're all great!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />






cute =P


----------



## Little_Lisa (May 18, 2006)

LOL I love 'em all! LMAO at the doodie ones, Eleinys!


----------



## Mina (May 19, 2006)

hahahahahaa...all of u hillarious gif...here is mine i think this is so cuteeeeeee..iam sure many of u seen this b4..


----------



## canelita (May 19, 2006)




----------



## Mina (May 19, 2006)

hahahahahaha


----------



## KellyB (May 19, 2006)

I love the little powder fart.....................


----------



## Fairy_Princess (May 20, 2006)

kinda looks like a thumb to me only with legs thats what i always thought it was... i dunno though..


----------



## Little_Lisa (May 23, 2006)




----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 17, 2006)




----------



## pla4u (Sep 20, 2006)

YEA Some really good ones guys!


----------

